# Hard to be a cat at Christmas....



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Friskies is donating a can of wet food to cats in need for every view they get on this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06GhXB2_XNE

On a side note, obviously those kitties aren't CF kitties .... our kitties get gifts, turkey dinner, and spoiled rotten


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is cool! I watched! There's one more can!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

omg....the blind cat........i want! and the scruffy fat grey one....ohhh and the one with the blue eyes...oh jesus...they are all so pretty!!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Cute! yep one more can. Jack and Archie will get turkey this year as always to make up for having less cats to eat it this year! The strays outside will get some too!! (and probably some duck too)


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Loved it! Awesome idea and adorable video


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Watched - my cats don't eat turkey - I keep telling them about the starving kitties...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

So very cute indeed! Can't really say my cats like friskies but great video and most certainly a good cause.

Cat owner, G is similar to your cats. He's not into turkey and yesteday he only ate maybe half of his meal, chicken!  Duck is different, for some reason, both love it.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My kitties don't get Friskies....but I will watch the video daily so starving kitties get food too!

I can hardly wait to build our farm and have that nice big barn for feral cats to be socialized! I will be able to rival 10cats!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, MM, good motivation to have, beat 10cats!!:wink

I certainly look forward to your future posts indeed! Heck, maybe I'll even go up for a drive to see your awesome place! That would be so kewl!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, they've had 3.3 million views, but their max donation was 500,000 cans. Lots and lots of kitty lovers.

I don't know who any of these celebrity cats are. Grumpy Cat, and there's another one I saw on a calendar. I only know Simon's Cat, Henri, and Maru. 

Who is the adorable gray cat with the perfect white mustache?!


----------

